# Moeller PKZM und Vorsicherung



## IchwillspsKönnerwerden (7 April 2006)

Morgen,

wie es der Name schon sagt....ich bin Anfänger im Bereich Industrieautomation.

Ich habe meine erste Anlage mit einem befreundeten Schaltschrankbauer gebaut und PKZM eingesetzt. im Nachhinein sind wir uns bei den PKZM nicht sicher wann wir eine Vorsicherung brauchen für den Fall, dass vom Kurzschluss-Strom der Anlage keine Sicherung vonnöten wäre.

Im Anhang findet Ihr eine Tabelle von Moeller. Wir betrachten den Fall 400V -Motoren.

Sehen ich das richtig, dass wir erst ab einem Motornennstrom von 12 A eine zusätzliche Vorsicherung von 50 A einsetzen müssen?

Hintergrund der Frage:
Wir haben mal aus Unsicherheit bei zwei Motoren PKZM0 eingesetzt (6,3 A) und eben eine Vorsicherung. Wir haben uns überlegt, dass es ja nichts schaden könnte eine Verbesserung des Motorschutzes vorzunehmen. Es kam zu einem Fehler und die Vorsicherung löste vor dem PKZ aus, was leider großen Schaden anrichtete, weil die Schutzschaltungen für andere Motore am Hilfsschalter des PKZ abgegriffen waren, der nicht ausgelöst hatte.

==> *g* keine Sorge, ich komme jetzt auf den Punkt:

1) Wann benötige ich bei PKZM zwingend eine Vorsicherung unter der Zusatzbedingung, dass der Kurzschluss-Strom der Anlage ok wäre?

2) Warum empfiehlt Moeller eine 50A-Sicherung? Eine Schmelzsicherung dieser Größe löst doch noch immer eher aus als ein PKZ?

==> Wie stellt man also sicher, dass andere Schutzeinrichtung abschalten, wenn nicht das PKZ auslöst, sondern eben die 50A-Sicherung?

Hilfe 

Gruß
ein Anfänger


----------



## lefrog (9 April 2006)

Hallo!

Wichtig für die Notwendigkeit einer Vorsicherung ist die Kurzschlußstromfestigkeit des Motorschutzschalters. Bei einem Kurzschluss hinter dem Motorschutzschalter, bei den ein Kurzschlusstrom fließen kann, der größer ist wie der Kurzschlußbemessungsstrom des Motorschutzschalters, kann es passieren, dass der Motorschutzschalter zwar auslößt, die Kontakte aber verschweißen und die Leitungsbahnen nicht trennen. Die Möller Motorschutzschalter sind nicht eigenfest.

Für die richtige Dimensionierung einer notwendigen Vorsicherung ist dafür also die Kurzschlußstromberechnung notwendig. Möller schreibt für PKZM0 größer 6,3A eine Vorsicherung vor, da davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass die entsprechenden Motoren über eine Leitung angeschlossen werden, die vom Querschnitt ausreicht, den Kurzschlußstrom so groß werden zu lassen, das dieser den eigensicheren Bereich des PKZM0 übersteigt. Sicherlich kann das auch bei kleineren Motorschutzschaltern der Fall sein, dies hängt ja in erster Linie von dem möglichen Kurzschlußstrom ab.

Ich teile aber Deine Bedenken, das eine 50A gL Vorsicherung eher auslößt als der Motorschutzschalter. Laut Möller lößt der 6,3A MSS erst bei 88A Kurzschlußstrom aus. Daher würde ich eine 100A gL Vorsicherung emfehlen. Oder aber den Strombegrenzer von Möller, der die PKZM0 durch Erhöhung des Schaltvermögens auf 100kA/440V eigensicher macht. Zu finden hier:

http://catalog.moeller.net/de/
Suchen nach CL-PKZ0

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## HDD (9 April 2006)

*Cl-pkz0*

Hi,
hier geht es um das Kurzschluss-Schaltvermögen des Schutzschalters, wenn an deinem Einbauort
mehr als 50 KA bei den nicht Eigenfesten Schutzschaltern vorhanden ist dann musst Du entweder 
eine Vorsicherung einbauen oder du musst den Backupschutz  mit einem CL-PKZ0 verbessern damit machst Du die Nachfolgenden MSS wieder eigenfest da Du den Kurzschlussstrom begrenzt . Dieses hat eigentlich überhaupt nichts mit dem Motorschutz zutun. Es Schützt nur den MSS vor Zerstörung. Der bessere Weg ist der mit  CL-PKZ0 da hier keine Schmelzsicherung eingesetzt werden braucht und die MSS können in Gruppen zusammen gefasst werden Iu 63 A. 

HDD


----------



## HDD (9 April 2006)

Lefrog war schneller.
HDD


----------



## lefrog (9 April 2006)

Hallo!

...war keine Absicht.. 

Viele Größe, Tobias


----------



## HDD (9 April 2006)

Hi, 
also das mit der 50A GL Sicherung stimmt so nicht um hier eine Aussage machen zukönnen muß man den
Kurzschlussstrom kennen der an dieser Stelle fließen könnte und dann die Kennlinien miteinander vergleichen 
Erst dann kann man sagen ob hier Selektivität besteht.
Nur zum Beispiel die Auslöseströme einer 50 A GL Sicherung.
Bei 260A Ik 5 s
Bei 578A Ik 0,2s
Also bei 88A sind wir noch im Überlastbereich.
Wie gesagt Ausschlaggebend ist hier der Ik .
Ich denke das bei deiner Anlage ein sehr hoher Ik zum fließen kommt deshalb löst die 50A Sicherung aus .
Denn ich habe schon mehrer kleine Anlagen mit 35A Abgesichert und da ist noch nie was passiert.
Aber man sollte versuchen ohne Schmelzsicherungen auszukommen was aber nicht immer geht aus Kosten
Gründen.

HDD


----------



## Unreal (9 April 2006)

Servus,

ich würde auch mehrere Stromkreise zu einer Gruppe zusammenfassen und
diese dann über eine Vorsicherung absichern.
Bei gleichartigen Geräten (z.B. LS) sollte die Vorsicherung 2 Stufen grösser
sein als die grösste Gruppensicherung. Damit sollte dann die Selektivität
gewährleistet sein.
Bei verschiedenen Schutzgeräten, die in einer Gruppe zusammengefasst 
werden, würde ich eine 100A Sicherung (z.B. NH) als Vorsicherung 
einsetzen (Backup-Schutz).

oder aber hier kann man ein kleines Tool, mit dem man Kennlinien 
unterschiedlicher Geräte miteinander vergleichen kann (falls noch nicht
bekannt)
http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/power_communication/curve_program/index.jsp

Servus Unreal


----------



## HDD (9 April 2006)

Hi unreal,
ich denke Du meinst hier sehr große Anlagen mit vielen MSS da baut man die Dinger direkt auf die CU Schiene
und also Backupschutz und Ü-Lastschutz einen entsprechenden Leistungsschalter also Schmelzsicherungslos .
Es ist wenig realistisch immer so große Sicherungen vorzuschalten alleine wegen der Verkabelung ,Querschnitte.
Was würdet Ihr machen bei einer kleinen Anlage mit 2-3 MSS auch 100 A ?
Eine Selektivität sollte angestrebt werden ist aber nicht immer zu erreichen. Wenn ein Phasenausfall so ein Problem darstellt ist zuüberlegen ob nicht ein Überwachungsrelais der richtige weg währe. Wobei die MSS
ja bei Phasenausfall auch abschalten und bei nur einer Vorsicherung betrifft dies ja alle.  

HDD


----------



## walterschuch (10 April 2006)

*Vorsicherung für MSS*

Eine Absicherung mit 3-Fach Automaten mit Hilfschalter hätte dich vor dem Schaden bewahrt. Der PKZM löst zwar aus wenn nur eine Sicherung durchbrennt, falls aber 2 Schmelzsicherungen durchbrennen löst er nicht mehr aus. 
Gruß Walter


----------



## waldy (14 April 2006)

Hi,
aber wie schon oben war es geschriben:
Vorsicherung gilt für Leitung Strom- dafür mus man max. Kurzstromm von Leitung rechnen, welche hält Leitung. ( z.B. 50 A)
Und PKZ für Nennstrom von Motor rechnen( z.B. 6,3 A)

"Der PKZM löst zwar aus wenn nur eine Sicherung durchbrennt, falls aber 2 Schmelzsicherungen durchbrennen löst er nicht mehr aus."- natürlcih, wenn PKZ hat schon bei 6,3 A wird nicht gelöst, es bedeutet - das PKZ Kaputt ist und wird sowieso nicht weilter sich lösen

Dann für diese Fall dienen Schmelzsicherungen 


 gruß waldy


----------

